# [SOLVED]>nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1 cause kernel panic amd64

## quantumsummers

Hello fellow Gentoo users/devs,

I have recently experienced a very strange series of events using any version of nvidia drivers greater than nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1.  I will state first, that the stable drivers function perfectly.  However, when I upgrade the drivers, restart X, and login via kdm I am greeted shortly by a kernel panic and massive screen distortion.  The distortion is a terribly pixelated plaid pattern, although I can see that it was my desktop.

So, what have I done?  Well, I rolled back to stable drivers & everything seems fine.  But I want to understand what is going on here, and solve the problem.  I really want to investigate Nvidia's CUDA libs!

How about some more details?

When I was running 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 I was using nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1 with no problems.  I even was able to have framebuffer at 1280x1024 using vesafb.  Then I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 ( to play with the new VM features) and the problems began.  So, I rolled back the drivers to stable & it was fixed. I also removed all framebuffer modules in the kernel, a bummer.

When the newest drivers came out, nvidia-drivers-100.14.09, I thought that I would try again.  This dog won't hunt, as they say.  Same thing happened.  Kernel panic & screen madness shortly after login.  This is the case on both kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 and 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

So, I am a bit stumped.  I haven't come across anyone else having similar problems & a friend who got me started with Gentoo & has mostly the same setup has had no issues.  I feel alone. j/k

Anyway, any help or ideas as to what is going on here would be really appreciated.  I will post my emerge --info , kernel config, xorg.conf, and Xorg.log below in hopes of someone finding the issue in there, but it all looks good to me.  One thing to note with my xorg.conf, I recently bought an LCD monitor and was using dual CRTs, so there is some junk in there commented out relating to that.

Some general system specs:  AMD FX-55 on Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe, XFX (Nvidia) 7600 GT XXX video card, 2GB Corsair XMS PC3200 DDR, Corsair 620W Power Supply, Creative Audigy ZS2 Platinum sound card.

Many thanks in advance for the help, I really appreciate it & the Gentoo community in general for that matter.  

Regards,

QuantumSummers

P.S.  I will happily provide any additional information as requested.

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 FX-55 Processor

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 Jun 2007 20:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache1-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://mirror.espri.arizona.edu/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="en_US"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac aalib acl adns alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb big-tables bitmap-fonts cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx doc dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread exif flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jack jpeg kde kdeenablefinal libg++ lirc mad matroska midi mmx mp3 mplayer mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls noamazon nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba session shorten spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vim visualization vorbis xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" LIRC_DEVICES="livedrive_midi" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

kernel config for 2.6.20-gentoo-r7

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.20-gentoo-r7

# Wed May  9 19:11:51 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_K8_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_REORDER is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEAER is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=y

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_MCS_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=y

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=y

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO is not set

# CONFIG_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_NFTL is not set

# CONFIG_INFTL is not set

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_SSFDC is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_TS5500 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD is not set

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE is not set

#

# OneNAND Flash Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

# CONFIG_I2O_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN=y

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=2

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=2

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I8XX_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

#

# V4L USB devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=y

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_LED=y

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=m

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

#

# RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Virtualization

#

CONFIG_KVM=y

# CONFIG_KVM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=m

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

```

----------

## quantumsummers

xorg.conf

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/aquafont"

   FontPath    "/opt/mathematica/5.2/SystemFiles/Fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/opt/mathematica/5.2/SystemFiles/Fonts/AFM:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/opt/mathematica/5.2/SystemFiles/Fonts/BDF:unscaled"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#Dual Monitor Attempt

   Option   "Xinerama" "false"

#Dual end section addition

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30 - 81

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 56 - 75

#Dual Attempt

#Section "Monitor"

#    Identifier  "Acer_LCD"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    VertRefresh 50-90

#Dual End Section Addition

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia GeForce 7600GT XXX"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    256

    Option   "UseEdidDpi"   "FALSE"

    Option   "DPI"   "96 x 96"

    Option   "CoolBits" "1"   

    Option   "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"   

    Option   "AllowGLXWithComposite" 

   # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

#    Option   "GPU3DClockFreqs" "590,1600"

#    Option   "GPU2DClockFreqs" "590,1600"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "nVidia GeForce 7600GT XXX"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

#Dual Mon Attempt

#Option         "TwinView"

#    Option         "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024; 1024x768, 1024x768"

#    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

#    Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31-70"

#    Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "55-120"

#    Option      "DynamicTwinView" "false"   

#    Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, CRT"

 

#Dual end mod

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

#    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

#Dual Screen Layout Attempt

     Identifier  "Default Layout"

      Screen   "Screen0"     

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

#    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# dri for ati cards

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

#Composite Enable

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux quantumcorsair 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP PREEMPT Wed May 9 19:18:51 CDT 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 08 May 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 24 01:01:15 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia GeForce 7600GT XXX"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/freefont,

   /usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/unifont,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/artwiz,

   /usr/share/fonts/aquafont,

   /opt/mathematica/5.2/SystemFiles/Fonts/Type1,

   /opt/mathematica/5.2/SystemFiles/Fonts/AFM:unscaled,

   /opt/mathematica/5.2/SystemFiles/Fonts/BDF:unscaled

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "false"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x69c860

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f4 card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 1043,81d2 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,02fc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a4 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:16:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:17:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1095,3132 card 1043,819f rev 01 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1043,8142 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0391 card 1682,2220 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:07:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,2002 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:07:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 04 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:07:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:0b:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdce00000 - 0xdcefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdcf00000 - 0xdcffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xdfefffff (0x2f00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:18:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:22:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:23:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdd000000/24, I/O @ 0xdc00/7, BIOS @ 0xdfee0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfff4000 - 0xdfff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdcffc000 - 0xdcffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdcef8000 - 0xdcefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdceffc00 - 0xdceffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdcdfb000 - 0xdcdfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcdfc000 - 0xdcdfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdcdfd000 - 0xdcdfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdcdffc00 - 0xdcdffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcdfe000 - 0xdcdfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009080 - 0x0000908f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfff4000 - 0xdfff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdcffc000 - 0xdcffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdcef8000 - 0xdcefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdceffc00 - 0xdceffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdcdfb000 - 0xdcdfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcdfc000 - 0xdcdfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdcdfd000 - 0xdcdfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdcdffc00 - 0xdcdffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcdfe000 - 0xdcdfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009080 - 0x0000908f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfff4000 - 0xdfff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcffc000 - 0xdcffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdcef8000 - 0xdcefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdceffc00 - 0xdceffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcdfb000 - 0xdcdfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdcdfc000 - 0xdcdfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdcdfd000 - 0xdcdfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xdcdffc00 - 0xdcdffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xdcdfe000 - 0xdcdfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009080 - 0x0000908f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:55:22 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfff4000 - 0xdfff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcffc000 - 0xdcffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdcef8000 - 0xdcefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdceffc00 - 0xdceffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcdfb000 - 0xdcdfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdcdfc000 - 0xdcdfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdcdfd000 - 0xdcdfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xdcdffc00 - 0xdcdffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xdcdfe000 - 0xdcdfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009080 - 0x0000908f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfff4000 - 0xdfff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdcffc000 - 0xdcffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdcef8000 - 0xdcefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdceffc00 - 0xdceffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcdfb000 - 0xdcdfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdcdfc000 - 0xdcdfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdcdfd000 - 0xdcdfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xdcdffc00 - 0xdcdffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xdcdfe000 - 0xdcdfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009080 - 0x0000908f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:3:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.51.50

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:3:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfff4000 - 0xdfff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdffff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdcffc000 - 0xdcffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdcef8000 - 0xdcefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdceffc00 - 0xdceffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xdcdfb000 - 0xdcdfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xdcdfc000 - 0xdcdfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xdcdfd000 - 0xdcdfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xdcdffc00 - 0xdcdffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xdcdfe000 - 0xdcdfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [22] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [23] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [25] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [26] 0   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009080 - 0x0000908f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x00009487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a087 (0x8) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [49] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [50] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

AUDIT: Sun Jun 24 01:01:23 2007: 8813 X: client 2 rejected from local host (uid 0)

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## quantumsummers

Well, I have some more news on this front.

I have tried both the x86 and amd64 versions of the 2007.0 LiveDVD with the same MASSIVE screen distortion present.  However, the kernel didn't hard lock & I was able to switch to a virtual term & reboot.

I have tried the Sabayon 3.4 Loop1 x86_64 LiveDVD which simply hard locked the machine.

THERE IS A PROBLEM HERE!

I am trying to avoid posting to bugs in hope for some help here in forums.  Those guys are busy enough.

I will try a few other distros, but I think that this issue will occur with any nvidia drivers > 1.0.8776-r1.

ANY assistance will be welcomed!

Regards,

QS

----------

## quantumsummers

Quick Question.

I am curious if the low latency kernel setting has any effect on nvidia drivers.  I have this set to 1000Hz.  I know of at least one other person that has the same setting & with a nvidia 6800XT.

Does anyone have similar experience?

Later I will check with this same card, as I have one in another AMD64 PC running Gentoo & nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1 with no problems.

I also have two mission critical Dell workstations with 7600GT XXX that I admin.  I need to know if these cards have issues with the new drivers!

Many thanks,

QS

----------

## quantumsummers

WHEEEEEEEW!   :Very Happy:   :Idea: 

Well after many kernel & driver builds, I can finally say that I am stable on:

2.6.21-gentoo-r3 and nvidia-drivers- 100.14.09

Damn that was torturous!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

So, I still don't really know what was going on, but there is a clue in Xorg.log.0.

Previously it returned:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdd000000/24, I/O @ 0xdc00/7, BIOS @ 0xdfee0000/17 
> 
> 

 

And now it gives:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT (G73) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)
> 
> 

 

So, maybe it was not recognizing my GPU correctly which caused the problems.

Now I get to gradually add back in the features that I stripped out in this process.  Hopefully the kernel panics & hard locks are behind me.

I will post back with the results.

Regardless, I am quite happy now!

Cheers,

QuantumSummers

----------

## quantumsummers

The problem persists after 24 hours of stability.

Anyone have any ideas?

QS

----------

## quantumsummers

Update:

I rolled back nvidia-drivers to stable and have had 0 stability issues for over 24 hours.  I believe at this point that there is a bug with the new nvidia drivers and the 7600 GT GPU.

Can anyone else corroborate or disprove this hypothesis?

I would certainly appreciate input from anyone with a similar card on amd64 or x86.

Hopeful,

Summers

----------

## quantumsummers

Some new information here.

I basically completed a fresh build on a new HDD.  All was going well until it loaded the new nvidia drivers.  I received a kernel oops, but was able to get in & cp /var/log/messages to a flash stick.

So, the sequence of events went like this:

Booted to shell fine.

Started XDM, & went to nvidia splash.

The screen went crazy, but DID NOT hard lock the machine.

Able to switch to tty1.

Tried to stop XDM.

Rebooted via shell.

The nvidia module loads just fine but then it appears that the kernel is unable to handle a paging request from the nvidia module

```

Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffc20002000000 RIP: 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff88038f5f>] :nvidia:_nv003517rm+0xc/0x10

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair PGD 2fa7067 PUD 2fa6067 PMD 7ad0d067 PTE 0

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Oops: 0002 [1] PREEMPT SMP 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair CPU 0 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Modules linked in: it87 hwmon_vid i2c_isa snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_seq_device snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep nvidia(P) i2c_nforce2 k8temp

```

Note in the "Modules linked in" section: nvidia(P)

I think the (P) means "Panic", but I am unsure.

Please, does anyone have any idea what is going on here?  I could really use some support!

Many thanks,

Summers

So without further delay here is the entire relevant excerpt:

```

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:43:07 PDT 2007

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PLEXTOR  DVDR   PX-740A   1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair usb-storage: device scan complete

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader-CF    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair scsi 7:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  2.0 Reader-Multi 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair sd 7:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair sd 7:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair usb-storage: device scan complete

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  3 15:12:52 quantumcorsair Adding 1004020k swap on /dev/sda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004020k

Jul  3 15:12:55 quantumcorsair lircd-0.8.1[5963]: lircd(livedrive_midi) ready

Jul  3 15:12:55 quantumcorsair it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0xd00, revision 7

Jul  3 15:12:55 quantumcorsair it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

Jul  3 15:12:55 quantumcorsair it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

Jul  3 15:12:56 quantumcorsair sky2 eth0: enabling interface

Jul  3 15:12:56 quantumcorsair sky2 eth0: ram buffer 48K

Jul  3 15:12:56 quantumcorsair ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Jul  3 15:12:56 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Jul  3 15:12:56 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: hardware address = 00:17:31:fa:56:9e

Jul  3 15:12:56 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Jul  3 15:12:57 quantumcorsair sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Jul  3 15:12:57 quantumcorsair ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.100 from 192.168.1.1

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.100 for 86400 seconds

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 43200 seconds

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 75600 seconds

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: adding IP address 192.168.1.100/24

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6446]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: smartd version 5.36 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Opened configuration file /etc/smartd.conf

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Drive: DEVICESCAN, implied '-a' Directive on line 23 of file /etc/smartd.conf

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Configuration file /etc/smartd.conf was parsed, found DEVICESCAN, scanning devices

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Device: /dev/hdc, opened

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Device: /dev/hdc, packet devices [this device CD/DVD] not SMART capable

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Device: /dev/sda, opened

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Device: /dev/sda, IE (SMART) not enabled, skip device Try 'smartctl -s on /dev/sda' to turn on SMART features

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Device: /dev/sdb, opened

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Device: /dev/sdb, NO MEDIUM present; skip device

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Device: /dev/sdc, opened

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Device: /dev/sdc, NO MEDIUM present; skip device

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair smartd[6580]: Unable to monitor any SMART enabled devices. Try debug (-d) option. Exiting...

Jul  3 15:13:00 quantumcorsair cron[6634]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jul  3 15:13:08 quantumcorsair eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Jul  3 15:13:11 quantumcorsair login(pam_unix)[6703]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Jul  3 15:13:11 quantumcorsair login[6721]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty1'

Jul  3 15:14:19 quantumcorsair rc-scripts: Error stopping kdm

Jul  3 15:15:04 quantumcorsair shutdown[6927]: shutting down for system reboot

Jul  3 15:15:04 quantumcorsair init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffc20002000000 RIP: 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff88038f5f>] :nvidia:_nv003517rm+0xc/0x10

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair PGD 2fa7067 PUD 2fa6067 PMD 7ad0d067 PTE 0

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Oops: 0002 [1] PREEMPT SMP 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair CPU 0 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Modules linked in: it87 hwmon_vid i2c_isa snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_seq_device snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep nvidia(P) i2c_nforce2 k8temp

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Pid: 6799, comm: X Tainted: P       2.6.21-gentoo-r3 #1

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff88038f5f>]  [<ffffffff88038f5f>] :nvidia:_nv003517rm+0xc/0x10

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair RSP: 0018:ffff81007b4d7d38  EFLAGS: 00010216

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair RAX: ffffc20001000000 RBX: ffff81007ac3d000 RCX: 00000000ffffffff

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair RDX: 0000000000400000 RSI: ffff81007ac3d000 RDI: ffff81007debc000

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair RBP: ffff81007acf6ef0 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: ffff81007ad250b0

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair R10: 00000000000004f0 R11: 00000000000004f0 R12: ffff81007ac3d000

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair R13: ffff81007debc000 R14: 00000000ffffffff R15: 0000000001000000

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair FS:  00002b3e0030a050(0000) GS:ffffffff807e8000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair CR2: ffffc20002000000 CR3: 000000007b52a000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Process X (pid: 6799, threadinfo ffff81007b4d6000, task ffff81007ff315e0)

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Stack:  ffffffff8823dbb9 00000000001ee000 ffff81007ac3d000 00000000003dc000

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair 0000000000f70000 ffff81007b58e800 ffffffff88221200 ffff81007acf7030

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair ffff81007ac3d000 ffff81007b58e800 0000000000000000 ffff81007ad23d80

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Call Trace:

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8823dbb9>] :nvidia:_nv007280rm+0xca/0xd8

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff88221200>] :nvidia:_nv008610rm+0x59b/0x79c

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8821f046>] :nvidia:_nv008134rm+0x12a/0x2ad

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8820cb1b>] :nvidia:_nv008157rm+0x42/0x4f

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8823f469>] :nvidia:_nv007294rm+0x5c/0x1e7

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8823ed78>] :nvidia:_nv007295rm+0x68/0xa1

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8803b2a5>] :nvidia:_nv002651rm+0x104/0x1b6

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8804019d>] :nvidia:rm_shutdown_adapter+0x85/0xdb

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8837f33f>] :nvidia:nv_kern_close+0x22f/0x349

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff80280785>] __fput+0xb5/0x1b0

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8027d6d1>] filp_close+0x71/0x90

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff8027edcd>] sys_close+0x9d/0x100

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair [<ffffffff80209a6e>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair Code: 89 0c 90 c3 48 8b 86 f0 01 00 00 89 d2 0f b6 04 10 0f b6 c0 

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair RIP  [<ffffffff88038f5f>] :nvidia:_nv003517rm+0xc/0x10

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair RSP <ffff81007b4d7d38>

Jul  3 15:16:09 quantumcorsair CR2: ffffc20002000000

Jul  3 15:16:15 quantumcorsair rc-scripts: Error stopping kdm

Jul  3 15:16:15 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6447]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

Jul  3 15:16:15 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6447]: eth0: removing default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0

Jul  3 15:16:15 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6447]: eth0: deleting IP address 192.168.1.100/24

Jul  3 15:16:15 quantumcorsair dhcpcd[6447]: eth0: exiting

Jul  3 15:16:15 quantumcorsair sky2 eth0: disabling interface

Jul  3 15:16:16 quantumcorsair lircd-0.8.1[5963]: caught signal

Jul  3 15:16:16 quantumcorsair syslog-ng[5653]: syslog-ng version 1.6.11 going down

```

----------

## grafrotz

when the graphic card is sometimes found as G70 and sometimes with G73 perhaps it is a hardware problem. 

i own a soundcard which was found as a crypto-card when it was not plugged in in the right way. 

perhaps check every power conection to the card and the settings of the slot (in the bios).

it is just an idea....

----------

## quantumsummers

grafrotz,

The card is plugged in just fine.  I know this because I'm using it now while I write this message.  It does not have its own power connector, unlike many SLI capable cards.  

You see, it works perfectly with the stable drivers, but any version beyond stable it causes disaster.

Check my latest "update" post above.  There maybe some new clues to this mystery.

Cheers,

Summers

----------

## grafrotz

perhaps check the framebuffer connected settings in the linux kernel:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Twinview_Example#Nvidia_and_console_resolution

i use an AGP card. i can use the agpart driver of the kernel OR the nvidia agp-driver. try booth if possible...

perhaps turn off the lirc stuff and any other stuff which is not needed. a bad driver in the kernel can kill the whole system. i had such trouble with a webcam-driver-module... 

just some ideas....

----------

## quantumsummers

Hi grafrotz

The card is PCI express, I have disabled all framebuffer modules as mentioned above.  The bad driver is the nvidia one.

The xorg.conf above is very messy.  The same issue on one configured by nvidia-xconfig.  xorg.conf is irrelevant.

Lirc, eh.  Tried it, irrelevant/no-change.

Possible irq conflict with sky2 driver.  Will disable, but I can't imagine that's the issue.  Like I said the stable drivers work perfectly.

Many others using other distros are having similar issues.

This post includes some pics that closely resemble what I am dealing with:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84570

Some others:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94187

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94119

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93082

There are others.

Regards,

Summers

----------

## grafrotz

did you try version 100.14.11 of the nvidia driver?

greetings

----------

## quantumsummers

Hey grafrotz,

Sure did, and the issue remained.  Although it did work for about 2 hours, until I rebooted.  After that, it was the same nonsense.  It appears to boil down to the fact that my card is not being identified correctly.  When it works I get G73, when it fails G70.  I posted to nvnews & netllama, a paid nvidia personnel, seemed to think it was a hardware issue.  I have another card identical to the one in question in a production workstation, so I will test with that when I can yank it out w/o causing interruption in work.

Thanks for your interest.

Summers

----------

## Master Shake

I saw that you have coolbits enabled.  Are you overclocking?  I can tell you from first hand experience that overclocking can kill a graphics card.  And different drivers handle things differently, which would explain why one would be ok with the overclock and the others not.

----------

## quantumsummers

Yo Shake,

Well, I enabled that in order to underclock the GPU back to nvidia's spec, but ended up not even messing with it.  So, I have the card operating at spec from XFX for this card.  I've tried it with coolbits both enabled & disabled, & it doesn't seem to matter.

Appreciate it all the same.

Summers

----------

## Master Shake

Alright I've got another idea...more of an off chance though.  I always keep my linux headers the same version as my kernel.  Right now I'm running version 2.6.21 of both.  Try it out...see if it works for you.  After you emerge linux headers you have to emerge glibc then try your drivers.  Also why don't you try the vanilla sources.  Long shot too.  Hope you find whats wrong.

----------

## quantumsummers

Hello all,

A bit of an update.

After attempting to test the hardware by using an identical card I have continued to have the same issue, MASSIVE crashes & hard locks.  I have upgraded to the latest kernel as well with the same issue continuing unabated.

I have removed the sky2 module that I hypothesized may be creating a conflict to no avail.

I will try updating kernel headers as suggested by Master Shake above.

Can someone look over my kernel config & compare with a working & similar system to my own, please?

Spec: asus a8n32-sli, amd fx-55, xfx 7600gt-xxx, creative audigy zs2

I would really appreciate the help, this is driving me crazy!

Many thanks,

Summers

----------

## quantumsummers

UPDATE!!!!!!

I simply can't believe this, but I am now running the latest nvidia drivers cleanly. I read some random post in nvnews forums with someone having difficulties with an 8600GT on an asus board running windows. The solution for them was to disable PEG Link mode in BIOS. So I tried it & its working at the moment. I had never messed with this bios setting, leaving it at normal.

So the solution for the moment is:

DISABLE PEG LINK MODE IN BIOS!!!!

So perhaps this is causing issues for others as well.

I will update this post with [SOLVED] after I have some time on the driver, but so far so good.

Many thanks,

Summers

----------

## rtomek

after reading this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEG_Link_Mode

it appears that you were overclocking your video card and didn't even know it!  Glad to hear everything is working out for you now.

----------

